

Hackers attack Dota 2 and League of Legends servers - bdz
http://venturebeat.com/2013/12/30/hackers-attack-dota-2-and-league-of-legends-servers-in-quest-for-one-game-livestreamer/

======
bdz
What I don't get is why Twitter didn't shut down the account?

[https://twitter.com/DerpTrolling](https://twitter.com/DerpTrolling)

I mean they are DDOSing game servers one by one right now! Runescape, EVE
Online, LoL, EA... etc

